# Struggling -Please Help



## Clouder (1/11/15)

Hi Guys!

I'm not really new to vaping, but I am new to seriously vaping. If you know what I mean... 

The thing is I'm really trying to get off the stinkies, but vaping hurts my throat terribly. Now, I've been smoking for more than 20 years, hitting 20 -30 cigarettes (WINSTON) a day so, I'm not new to inhaling smoke! 

I have tried different e-juices, different coils and wattages and Im still getting a roasted throat! The ejuice that I have from MMM is mighty nice but it carries 18MG nic, so its WAY to heavy! Then I have (cheap china stuff) 9MG ejuice, but I believe its made of sub-par ingredients as it also rips my throat to such an extend that I can't talk while vaping out - feels like a blade in my throat. 

Currently Im on 10.5W, on a 1.48Ohm coil.

Where do I go from here to find the "sweet spot" where I'll be happy AND satisfied?


----------



## Clouder (1/11/15)

Oh, I have to add, I had my tonsils removed 2 years back... I think it might play a role here?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (1/11/15)

Did the MMM Juice burn your throat as well?I was on 18mg when I started and it does pack a punch.Don't worry the veterans will sort you out as soon as they awake from their slumber


----------



## Achmat89 (1/11/15)

It will be abit sore in the beginning, smoking stinkies does not help in the transition.

You will be stuck at this point all the time unless you switch over to vaping completely. It takes about a week for your throat to get used to vaping and then all the other benefits will come into place( taste and smell senses are better)

Try a juice with less nicotine, maybe in the range of 9-12 mg nic.
Maybe a juice with a higher VG ratio will help as it is smoother than a 50-50 blend as the throat hit with high nic juices can pack a real punch.
Try to buy legit juices as Chinese juice can be some kind of synthetic extracts, we are not entirely sure.
there are a few vendors on this forum that can cater for your specific sweet spot you're looking for.

try a 65vg:35pg ratio juice, if your vg ratio is too high you could gunk up your coils in your tank(assuming you are using one)

My ultimate advice is to drop the stinkies completely and vape for a solid week. Then check at the end of that week if your throat still hurts, the body needs to adjust.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (1/11/15)

Fully agree with @Achmat89 I never smoked stinkies but I did smoke more hookah than your normal person so I jumped to vaping at 0mg nic and the rest is history. So I decided to start using 3mg nic lately and damn has it been a terrible experience so far but I'm slowly getting used to it. So I wouldn't even want to think of what that 18mg would feel like


----------



## Wyvern (1/11/15)

As a new vaper and 2 weeks off the stickies completely. I still get that burn some times. I found that dropping my nic to 3mg helped and practice inhaling I still do mouth to lung hits on my baby device. And found I do need to take longer and slower hits. The harder and faster I drag the more I burn. But then again I am on a 1,6omh coil with my device only set to 4.2w. But the again the device is only 10v. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/11/15)

After 6 months of vaping I could still not "talk while exhaling" even on 6mg. I think this has to do with individual throat "construction" etc, as I could never talk while exhaling a stinky either  Just not set up that way I guess. Hang n there bud, I fell off the wagon after almost 7 months at a piss-up with the guys on a colleague's farewell party. He's immigrating to Australia and we spent a good 12 years on shift together. I thought, one night won't hurt..... k@k story! Getting there again, but yes, my throat does scratch with dual use


----------



## ShaneW (1/11/15)

The irritation you are experiencing is more than likely from the high Nic (in 18mg) and the high PG(in the cheap Chinese). Remember that your throat might be used to tobacco smoke but not vapour. Cig smoke contains numbing agents that vape does not.

Where you are is always tricky as you need the high Nic to get over the stinkys but too high Nic causes coughing and sore throat.

What I suggest is trying some higher VG (easier on the throat) and take small puffs until you get used to it.
The stuff from China is usually high PG which just makes the problem worse.

My recommendation to new vapers is to get a bottle of 6mg, 12mg and 18mg and swap between them depending on the craving and coughing/sore throat. In other words... If it's too harsh, go down in Nic, if you craving the stinkies... Go higher in Nic.

This also completely depends on the device you using.... Which device have you got. Something like a twisp or evod (7-10W) requires 12-18mg but a subtank(10-35W) 6-12mg.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MJ INC (1/11/15)

Where are you based? My advice is to visit a decent Vape store to try out some different juices and nic level to find your sweet spot. Also don't Vape Chinese liquids, they have no safety regs and tend to use inferior ingredients

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/11/15)

Hi. Try the following:
1. MMM vg/pg ratio is good. Try 6mg. Ashy bac on 1ohm + resistance.
2. Drink alot of water.
3. Put down the stinkies.
When your throat is sotred, go for sub ohm higher nic. to get that kick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/11/15)

"Burning in the throat" is is not necessarily due to high nic. I am currently vaping a 12mg chocolate desert vape, and a 3mg Extreme menthol vape. Have a guess which one gives more of a throat kick? yip It's the menthol juice. 

Most importantly, check that our wick is not gunk'ed up and/or burned. This is a likely culprit. And based on your device running at 10w, I think you're good on the nicotine level of 18mg, if you feel like experimenting, grab some "BP Glycerin" from your local pharmacy to play around with the nic levels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/11/15)

Alex said:


> "Burning in the throat" is is not necessarily due to high nic. I am currently vaping a 12mg chocolate desert vape, and a 3mg Extreme menthol vape. Have a guess which one gives more of a throat kick? yip It's the menthol juice.
> 
> Most importantly, check that our wick is not gunk'ed up and/or burned. This is a likely culprit. And based on your device running at 10w, I think you're good on the nicotine level of 18mg, if you feel like experimenting, grab some "BP Glycerin" from your local pharmacy to play around with the nic levels.


@Alex, couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (1/11/15)

I only stopped smoking 3 months ago and I went through the same. It seems some get a sore throat and some don't, whilst you were smoking your throat puts up a protected layer to protect itself from the smoke. As soon as you stop smoking that protective layer disappears and the new throat cells are easily irritated - hence the sore throat. The soreness should diminish over a couple of weeks and some 'over the counter' sore throat remedy should help. 
Also drink plenty of water based liquids - will help the throat. 
Stick at it you will come right.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/11/15)

DaveH said:


> I only stopped smoking 3 months ago and I went through the same. It seems some get a sore throat and some don't, whilst you were smoking your throat puts up a protected layer to protect itself from the smoke. As soon as you stop smoking that protective layer disappears and the new throat cells are easily irritated - hence the sore throat. The soreness should diminish over a couple of weeks and some 'over the counter' sore throat remedy should help.
> Also drink plenty of water based liquids - will help the throat.
> Stick at it you will come right.
> 
> Dave



Agreed, I'm already on my second six pack of Hansa today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouder (2/11/15)

Thanx for all you inputs guys! I Appreciate!

I will keep at it, that for sure, just got my EVIC VTC as well! Also, I will be trying out light nic juices and see if I come right! I replace my wick very very often just to be sure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

